# Emma'S 2010 BAYOU BASH



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

Funds are raised to help Emma Dunham fight an incurable degenerative condition known as Batten disease. We are in need of donations for the Silent & Live Auction for those of you that are in a position to help with those Items and of course those of you that can we will accept good ole american cash, after all that's what it's all about is raising money to help this little girl.

This is to be held on March 20,2010 from 10:00 AM - 6:00 PM

Location: Eastside Honda
12527 Interstate 10 East
Baytown, Texas 77521

Contact: Bill Baker
[email protected]
281-450-2458
OR
Floyd Hobbs
281-426-6110
[email protected]

There will be live music through out the day Featuring Mean Gene Kelton

B B Q Fund Raiser - $10.00 a plate

Live and Silent Auctions

Kids Activities

The Motorcycle Ride will start at San Jacinto Harley Davidson and finish at East Side Honda Registeration Begins at 8:30 am and Kickstands up at 10:00 A.M.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Deal me in,, Poppa....cutest little gal I've ever seen...


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*EMMA'S BAYOU BASH*

Description:2nd Annual Benefit for Emma Dunnam. This will be held on March 20, 2010 from 10am to 6pm. There will be a motorcycle ride from San Jacinto Harley-Davidson in Pasadena to East Side Honda in Baytown. Ride registration begins at 8:30am at San Jacinto Harley-Davidson & kick stands up at 10:00am.

There will be BBQ (tickets are $10each), live music featuring Mean Gene Kelton, an auction, and plenty for the kids to do.

This entire benefit is a fundraiser for Emma. A portion of the proceeds will go to Emma's Hugs, 501(C)(3) nonprofit organization. Please come out and join us for a great time for a great cause. God bless!

IF ANYONE HAS SOMETHING THAT THEY HAVE MADE THY WOULD LIKE TO DONATE FOR THE AUCTIONS IT WOULD TRUELY BE APPRECIATED. YOU CAN P.M. ME HERE OR THE CONTACT INFORMATION IS ON THE PREVIOUS POST.

THANKS TO ALL 2 COOLERS FOR WHAT EVER 
YOU CAN DO

POPPAHOBBS


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Give a thought to trying to help out this Little Lady, Guys and Gals. Just a little somethin' for their silent auction... She is a real cutie..and in a heck of a mess... Looks like the whole East End turned out for her benefit on the youtube link below....jim


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

thinking now what I can do


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

send a shipping address and I will ship you some windchimes..........Cc


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

When you need it by


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> When you need it by


Looks like it's March 20th, .., George


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*Poppahobbs*

O.K. Tortuga I would just like to thank you for helping get the word out on Emma's Bash. It looks like at this time I have 4 people from the Wood Turning & Wood Working Forum that have comitted to donating some items and I just wanted to thank everyone one the site for their help also.

So I am not the best at this But THANK YOU EVERYONE and it's really appreciated every thing we get just makes it a better oppertunity to make this a profitable benifit for Emma.

May God Bless Everyone
PoppaHobbs


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Stumpy's in:biggrin: It's not a "wooden knife" though


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*PoppaHobbs*

Thanks Stumpy All is appreciated and I hope all of you that are donating can come out March 20 and participate in the event and eat some Bar B que.


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*Emma's Bayou Bash 2010*

For those of you that read the information on Emma's Bayou Bash 2010 and are interested in finding out more about Emma the little girl this is being held for go to the following site and read her blog spot.
http://emmadunnam.blogspot.com/


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Looks like I almost missed this one !
Where should we send auction items ?

Sorry if it thats already posted ! I'm speed reading these days.,...


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*Emmas Bayou Bash 2010*

End Tuition

I sent you a P.M. but the following is where everything should be sent. And I just want you to know all is appreciated. If you can on March 20,2010 come to the fund raiser Bar-B-Que Auctions and Motorcycle ride if you can we would love to have everyone come that can.

Floyd Hobbs
318 Corley Dr. 
Highlands Texas
77562

If you need any thing else you can call 281-426-6110 and the wife or I will try to help.

May God Bless
Poppahobbs


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Will be sent on Monday


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm in too. Might have to tape a fiver to anything I make, just so it will sell.


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*Emma's Bayou Bash - 2010*

O.K. Guy's I appreciate all that has been donated to this point for this great cause, But due to having it brought to my attention yesterday that I had failed to mentioned that Emma had gone to be with the lord I wanted to try and make this clear and to say that I am sorry if this has offended anyone. There was nothing underhanded ment by this and want to make that clear if I can.

The fund raiser is still planned for the same day and time as posted earlier and the proceeds are going to go to help fight Battens desease & to Emma's Hug's a fondation set up to Honor Emma by helping families with children at Texas Childrens Hospital with such things as parking, Meals and such.

I again thank you that 
have donated and would
love to see each of you
at Emma's Bayou Bash
March 20,2010
PoppaHobbs


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Count me in for a thing a mig or two....


----------

